# node.getNodeValue() bringt mir komplettes CDATA-Element



## rapthor (10. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich lasse einen DOM-Parser über eine XML laufen, die auch eine CDATA-Sektion besitzt. Wenn ich nun den String aus diesem Element haben möchte indem ich "node.getNodeValue()" verwende, bekomme ich immer das komplette Teil hier raus: "<![CDATA[TestString]]>".
Ich möchte jetzt aber nur "TestString" haben ... wie mache ich das, ohne umständlich dieses CDATA-Element von Hand zu parsen?

Danke,
Rapthor


----------



## Roar (10. Nov 2005)

hö?
	<elem>
		<![CDATA[blablabla *BLA* blabla]]>
	</elem>

=>

		Node cdata = elem.getChildNodes().item(1);
		String val = cdata.getNodeValue();

liefert blabla...


----------



## rapthor (10. Nov 2005)

Achja, stimmt. Hatte das Teil als TEXT_NODE interpretiert und nicht als CDATA_TEXT_NODE ... Danke.


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Nov 2005)

welcher Parser ist denn das?


----------

